# I have a Frisbee dog !



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so happy to say my dog loves frisbee and is doing amazing. She is getting better and better at it. Mit be time to start working on frisbee tricks. 

I have always wanted a frisbee dog. This little shepherd mix is killing it. 

Check out her skills. Might want to lower the volume I get really excited.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

So cool!!! How did you train her to do that? I'd love for my puppy to play frisbee, but I'm not quite sure how to start!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor just started too..but I think I'm the one who needs to practice. He does ok..but I don't throw it as far as you did...awesome job.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That's so cool! Shasta can catch the Frisbee, but my husband and I need to be able to throw more consistently. He out throws how fast Shasta can run. I can only throw about 30 feet and it might go anywhere.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

We started with a tennis ball. Worked on getting her to play fretch really well. Then moved to the frisbee. 

She would eat out of the frisbee drink out of it. Just got use to it in a positive way. Then we played. I would roll it on the ground like a wheel. She go after it. We play tug with it as a reward. Once she got good at chasing and catching it when it was rolling. Time to move on to the next part.

Teach Catch. I would play with the frisbee get her excited for it move it in my hand all over. Then hold it up and say "catch" when she grab it out of my hand. I would run with the frisbee hold it high enough so she had to grab it when it was moving. Getting her use to catching it. 

Then I started to throw it. She would chase it then bring it back. It took a 3 weeks to get her to finally catch it. Once when catch it give Lots of praise. Getting that first catch is all you need. It's like it clicks and they soon learn how to watch the frisbee when to jump. And the dog gets better and better. 


It is so much fun because it really is like you and your dog are a team. I have to throw the frisbee right or she can't catch it. That's the other thing you might need to brush up on your frisbee skills. Because a lot of it has to do with the throw.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Good job! I have a frisbee obsessed dog too. 

Check out "big air bella" on youtube - insane disc dog tricks


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I looked up big air bella. It's a mal? Very cool that dog goes big. I wonder if it's good for dogs to go that big you know. But very cool. I was looking up another frisbee dog thing and the handlers have crazy frisbee throwing skills. 

My dog has shown signs of being able to do a little flip. I have no clue how to train that. 

I am going to start watching more frisbee videos because it's time to switch it up. She needs a challenge.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

It's fun, isn't it??  Bailey is my frisbee freak. He can literally catch anything I can throw within reason. He's amazing with a frisbee. I do try to throw level and straight because I'm worried about all the jumping.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Triad loves frisbee. the way i found out is when i threw the ball he would catch it in midair so i was hrmm ? and bought a Frisbee


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh loves frisbee too. I get the Jawz Hyperflite discs and they last forever. The guys who developed them for competition have a book on how to do different throws and tricks.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Pepper311 said:


> I looked up big air bella. It's a mal? Very cool that dog goes big. I wonder if it's good for dogs to go that big you know. But very cool.....


Yeah a Mal, she's prob in the 50-55lb range I would definitely not encourage jumps like that with a GSD

I second the JAWZ frisbees


----------



## KindnessCounts (Jun 27, 2012)

I am going to have to try that with Duke. He seems to like it but once it is on the ground, he can't seem to pick it up. I will start with a catch command when he takes it out of my hand and then progress to roll it like the wheel.

Maybe I'll have a frisbee dog or two soon!!!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah the dogs need to learn how to get the frisbee off the ground. My dog use to dig at the frisbee when it was down. She soon learned how to use her nose gently to lift the frisbee. Now she is a pro. She even will throw the frisbee up once she caught it to get a better grip on it. Hard to explain. The more time the dog has to play with the frisbee the better they get at picking it up and reading the spin to know where to go to catch it. 

My last dog a border mix never would catch the frisbee. It hit her in the nose once and that was it. She was a wimp. She would chase it and watch it fall.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a ton of fun with the frisbee! I always enjoy watching the Purina Frisbee show at the Animal Walk in Golden Valley, MN each year.


----------

